# Is it bad to store a board upright?



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I keep mine under my bed. Don't know if it would warp standing up, but it would bug the crap out of my thinking about it


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

i don't think i have ever seen a board laying down in a shop. Some boards sit there all year and have no problems. if you board warps standing up on a wall, i would give it back because it sure aint going to take the beating your going to give it.


----------



## ready2shred (Feb 1, 2010)

haha when its at home my board is leaning against the wall 90% of the time. its not gonna do anything at all to the board. however you should strap your bindings in to prevent the ones on top from bending over backwards, which could possibly weaken the plastic over time. i think haha at least thats what i do.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it will warp...just make sure its not upside down


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> yes it will warp...just make sure its not upside down


hahahahaha


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Its fine to have it standing. Just make sure to not have stuff pressed up against it at weird angles as this can warp the board. The tip on the straps is a good one too.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

If a board can't support it's own weight (the result being "warping") then it is definitely not going to support your weight (i.e. force) when you push it into a turn on the hill.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

There's no bindings on it yet so that's not an issue.

I figured it'd be fine but just wanted to check. Wouldn't want to hurt it before I even get to ride it!


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

just leave ur board in a cool cozy area. (I leave mine in a closet) Boards don't get warped from standing upright. 
=S 
why would you ever think that?


----------

